# new tank



## sYn (Feb 11, 2007)

Hello friends 
I am new to this forum and I love this place it has a lot of info.
Now I have just recently upgraded from a 25gl to an 110gl that is 48x18x31. 
The tank is planted with some drift wood and rocks, and I would like to do a dwarf cichlids community.

In the tank I got 
1 Bala shark 7"
1 Chinese algae 
1 neon tetra 
3 flying foxes 

I would like to put in an par of Bolivian Ram and a par of Kribensis and a big school of tetras. 
Any help would be deeply appreciated.
[/img]


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like a lovely tank...I'm thinking/planning on a larger tank too...

One thing though...you have a tall tank...and the issue with those is that they have less surface area than a short tank of the same capacity, so you can't have quite as many fish in them...

I think SW people like them because you can build up a reef in them...but for FW they don't really have an advantage as far as stocking goes...


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello sYn,

Ram's and Kribs need different conditions, they are of differnet biotopes. Try googling some Apistogrames images see which ones you like and replace the Kribs.


----------



## GalaxyGirl (Feb 1, 2007)

I have heard the chinese algae eaters eat the smaller fish, they ate my friends tetras. But definentely get more neons, they are not happy as a single fish, they need more then 3.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Alternately, sooner or later someone will eat that neon. You could probably get away with larger tetras, though. Flame Tetras, Black Skirts, Red Eyes, Diamonds, Emperors, Blue Emperors, Head and Tail Lights, all good. There are larger schooling fish that might be good instead too - Scissortail Rasboras, Rosey Barb, and Giant Danios spring right to mind.


----------



## sYn (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, I have had the Chinese algae eater for over 6 years and I never had a problem with him and small fishes, and that was in my 25gl tank. But as soon as I put the Bala in, he devoured 4 neon. 
What about Rummy-nose tetra and Gourami or flag fish?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would advise getting rid of the bala shark. Being 12-16 inches in size, your choices are quite limited.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

are you sure thats a CAE, looks more like a false siamese algae eater, unless these two are the same thing.....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> are you sure thats a CAE, looks more like a false siamese algae eater, unless these two are the same thing.....


I will answer your question. I just noticed the picture.:lol:

It's indeed a false SAE.


----------



## sYn (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry guys this the pic of my CAE


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

you should add maybe 2 more bala sharks to start to create a shoal. They do better in groups


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> you should add maybe 2 more bala sharks to start to create a shoal. They do better in groups


3 is still not a shoal. More than 6 is, but not in a 110 gallons.


----------



## sYn (Feb 11, 2007)

no more balas for me


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Blue said:


> musho3210 said:
> 
> 
> > you should add maybe 2 more bala sharks to start to create a shoal. They do better in groups
> ...


i understood that part, read my other posts that say 6 is a real shoal with 3 being not as good. Its just that he cant fit 6 in a 110 gallon, thats why i suggested 3. 3 is better than one :wink: 

It says start to create a shoal and in the end i specifically said group since 3 is a group not a school


----------

